
Roland’s A-88MKII keyboard is a sign that MIDI 2.0 is on the way - thecroutonator
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/7/21028136/roland-a-88mkii-keyboard-support-midi-2-0-ces-namm-2020
======
musicale
Roland's original A-80 from the 1990s was superior as it supported polyphonic
aftertouch (as did a number of keyboards and controllers from that era.)

It is still popular today.

